
Students are failing AP tests because College Board can’t handle iPhone photos - ingve
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21262302/ap-test-fail-iphone-photos-glitch-email-college-board-jpeg-heic
======
ryzvonusef
> But the testing portal doesn’t support the default format on iOS devices and
> some newer Android phones, HEIC files. HEIC files are smaller than JPEGs and
> other formats, thus allowing you to store a lot more photos on an iPhone.
> Basically, only Apple (and, more recently, Samsung) use the HEIC format —
> most other websites and platforms don’t support it. Even popular Silicon
> Valley-based services, such as Slack, don’t treat HEICs the same way as
> standard JPEGs.

